# Macy's Thanksgiving Parade Audio?



## gafftaper (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm sitting here watching the big parade wondering how the audio is done. The performers all have handheld NBC logo wireless mics and in ear monitors. My initial reaction is that it's all lip synced. But if it is, it's VERY well done. If it is lip sync then they are using wireless monitors... and LOTS of them. Managing that many monitors and frequencies seems as hard as just doing it live. Unlike a 15 minute super bowl show, it seems harder to imagine they are all lip syncing that well for a three hour parade. But the logistics of swapping mics and monitors is nuts too. Then there is the challenge of mixing with no sound check if it is live. Does anyone know how they do it?

EDIT: Okay Jessica Simpson was totally faking it. But everyone else was dead on.

Also do these stars actually perform in the whole parade or do the hop on the float a block away. That would give a clue as to how it's done.


----------



## themuzicman (Nov 25, 2010)

The entire parade is lip synched. No singers actually sing their own vocals. This is done NOT because they may say something that the broadcasters don't like but because the parade is historically very cold - too cold to sing during. 

The microphones are fake wireless (in fact, one of the singers today had a wired mic with an xlr plug with an inch of wire hanging out to look like an antenna). 

My best guess with the IEM systems is that they have a handful of frequencies they use, and as each singer comes within range the television playback is synched with the IEM and it plays when they hit that little center Macy's square. This means that they don't have to use 100 different channels, but can use 8-15 channels and just swap and recycle channels.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah the lip syncing makes the most sense. 

Anyone know if they sing the whole route? It would make a big difference in the frequency needs for the monitors.


----------



## themuzicman (Nov 25, 2010)

They only sing in that one central area (called a friend who goes every year for clarification on this one)


----------



## mbenonis (Nov 25, 2010)

I had a feeling it was all sync'ed. The dead giveaway for me on some of the performances was (1) none of the performers had head-worn wireless on, and (2) volume didn't change based on handheld mic location. I'll see if I can find out more details on the wireless situation.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 25, 2010)

Like I said, the lip sync is no surprise but how they do the monitoring and syncing up to the TV is interesting. I wonder if the celebrity gets a monitor shortly before boarding the float around the corner then hops off the float and turns in the monitor when they are done.


----------



## Cadmium6855 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ya, I kinda knew that it was lip synced, no one wears in-ears and they all would if it were real, they only sing at that one place in front of Macy's, as for getting it to tv it's just a simple CD with pre- recorded tracks... I believe they have monitors for the performers to dance and stuff.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 26, 2010)

I definitely saw an in ear monitor in the Broadway pre-parade performances. It fell out of the guy's ear. Could be that part is actually real and the rest is completely faked with no in ears at all.


----------



## bri4827 (Nov 26, 2010)

I've worked it a few years and yes, everything is pre-recorded. The mics are props and the IEMs if the performer chooses to use them are all tied to one or two transmitters (as they are the only ones performing at that time). Performances only take place in Herald Square and can only be heard in the grandstands outside Macy's. 

Also interesting side note, there is no audience or grandstands in the direction the performers are facing. That whole side of the block is filled with high reach lifts, jibs, trailers and anything else production related.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 27, 2010)

I was confident we would eventually find someone who knows the truth from the inside (although I figured it would be a friend of a friend and not a CB member). Thanks bri4827! 

So do the performers actually ride the float the whole parade and wave or do they just hop on the float down around the corner somewhere?


----------



## bri4827 (Dec 2, 2010)

No problem! The performers on floats will stay with their rides from the start of the parade on Central Park West. The acts from Broadway shows and the like don't march and are only around for their number.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 25, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Yeah the lip syncing makes the most sense. ...


If there were ever any doubt...

In Case You Missed It, Scotty McCreery Proves He's A Graduate Of Ashlee Simpson's School Of Lip-Synching | Dlisted


----------



## rochem (Nov 25, 2011)

According to a source, the broadway acts at the beginning (before the actual parade) actually DO perform live, and the audio that goes out is recorded live. I can't actually confirm it, but it seems plausible, especially since many of the performances were far from perfect.

Also, this is a poor-quality photo of the setup that the performers are looking at. Not shown are some cameras and jibs on the side, as well as cameras and a jib on the rooftop overhead.


----------



## Mutton (Nov 25, 2011)

rochem said:


> According to a source, the broadway acts at the beginning (before the actual parade) actually DO perform live, and the audio that goes out is recorded live. I can't actually confirm it, but it seems plausible, especially since many of the performances were far from perfect.


 
I played spot-the-mic on all of the Broadway acts and couldn't find a single one. I think the performances are canned audio.


----------

